# Sie sind in unsere Warteschleife gekommen



## Plattenputzer (11 Juli 2006)

jetzt schon zum dritten Mal:
Es klingelt, ich nehm ab, eine Bandansage meint (Ohne einen Namen/Firma zu nennen) 
"Sie sind in unsere Warteschleife gekommen....."
Dann wird mir vorgeschlagen, die Wartezeit zu nützen, in dem ich die 1 wähle um an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
"Dieser Anruf ist selbstverständlich für sie kostenlos"
Welcher dieser denn? Den, der mich gerade nervt?
Und wenn ich die 1 drücke, was aktiviere ich da? Einen Rückruf?
Ich schätze das -jener- Rückruf was kostet, deshalb leg ich bei -diesem- Anruf einfach auf.
Kennt zufällig jemand diese Masche schon?
(Ich vermute mal hochprozentig, dass da nix seriöses dahintersteckt.)


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Sie sind in unsere Warteschleife gekommen*

denkbar wäre ein Mißbrauch der r-call  Technik (nicht das Unternehmen!)


> Danach muss B nur noch durch drücken der Tasten 1 & 2 oder sprechen
> des Wortes "JA" die Annahme des Gespräches bestätigen und schon werden
> A & B miteinander verbunden.


dabei entstehen für den Angerufenen Kosten  (wenn er die 1 drückt) von 24 - 99 
Cent/min, denkbar  auch höher

interessant wäre es zu sehen, was auf der Telefonrechnung drauf stehen würde
(hab  keine Ahnung, was bei R-Call  drauf steht, hab das noch nie "in Anspruch" genommen)


----------

